# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  "Bloedpropjes" of "gesprongen adertjes" op mijn balzak

## Scoooter

Sinds een jaar scheer ik mijn balzak gedeeltelijk kaal, en het viel me laatst pas op dat ik aan de zijkant van mijn balzak links en rechts, verschillende rode bultjes heb. Deze zitten allen bij adertjes in de buurt, en het lijken net bloedpropjes.....

Ik vind het wel raar, maar denk dat het er mee te maken heeft dat er op die plek wat meer druk wordt uitgeoefend. 

Klopt mijn argument, of moet ik me zorgen maken??



gr Scoot

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Scoot,

Die bultjes kunnen komen door irritatie van het scheren!
Ik heb ook wel eens bultjes nadat ik mij scheer, meestal als mijn scheermes (bijna) vervangen moet worden of ik een scheerschuim of gel gebruik waar ik niet tegen kan. Ook gelijk het gebied wassen na het scheren met bepaalde producten kan irritatie geven. Ikzelf ben een vrouw, maar een vriend van mij kreeg die bultjes ook als hij bepaalde scheergel/schuim gebruikte en met een ander merk had hij er geen last meer van..
http://www.seksvraagbaak.nl/sekswijz...heerwijzer.htm hier staan ook scheertips.
Misschien het proberen waard?!
Hopelijk werkt een van de tips!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Scoooter

Zijn geen scheerbultjes....dat weet ik 100% zeker. Het zijn 100% zeker bloed propjes.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Scoot,

Heb je ook pijn of jeuk aan de bultjes, heb je elders op je lichaam soortgelijke bultjes of heb je onveilige seks gehad?
De rode propjes kunnen geirriteerde talgkliertjes zijn wat veroorzaakt kan worden door irritatie van bv zeep of het materiaal van een boxershort of de grootte van een boxershort (knellen of schuren).
Als je onveilig seks hebt gehad zou het een soa kunnen zijn.
Als je er echt last van hebt of je er zorgen om maakt kun je het beste langs de huisarts gaan!
Succes!

----------


## Scoooter

Geen last, geen soa, geen jeuk. Viel me gewoon op en vroeg me af of meer mannen hier "last" van hadden.




gr Scoot

----------


## Luuss0404

Er zijn genoeg mannen die rode bultjes hebben, denk alleen dat niet iedereen daar openlijk over kan en wil praten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Voor zover ik weet zijn er meer mannen die rode bultjes of plekjes hebben en dat is niks ernstigs!
Zolang het niet jeukt of pijn doet kan het geen kwaad  :Wink:

----------


## Scoooter

Bultjes is niet het juiste woord.......als je een bloeduitstorting hebt dan heb je ook rode/donker rode stippen/propjes onder je huid. Het zit namelijk ONDER de huid.



gr Scoot

----------


## fader

Ik heb deze bloedbolletjes al lang, een jaar of 20 meen ik. Het lijkt wel of de adertjes op plaatsen een reservoir hebben aangemaakt. Ik heb er niet meer zo veel nu. Vandaag is het de 4e maal dat er eentje is gaan bloeden, het lijkt haast niet te stoppen. Ik heb dit nog nooit aan mijn arts verteld. Het zou Angiokeratomen van Fordyce zijn volgens wat ik las. 
https://www.google.be/search?q=Angio...OJPL5Aag2ICoAQ

----------

